

Open Letter To Guy Kawasaki: Please Don't Be Evil - gappiah
http://georgeappiah.com/2007/10/28/an-open-letter-to-guy-kawasaki-please-dont-be-evil.html

======
s_baar
Only the devil himself would dare change distribution methods and make you
click on a link to read an article!

------
anaphoric
Sorry, this hard to follow. In one or two sentences, what exactly is your
complaint?

~~~
gappiah
Lol. The "hard to follow" is supposed to be part of the deal :-)

